# GOOD DAY ON THE ROCK



## fishchris (Jan 15, 2013)

Fished the upper rock today ,.when 4 for 5 ,plus 3 sucker,.using eggs and pink jigs,.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

I was on East Branch and got skunked, had leak in my Cabella's wader, cut it short today. Water clarity was only 1" to 2" at best. Cedar point had a nice mud line at confluence so my question is did you find clean water?


----------



## fishchris (Jan 15, 2013)

No, viz was only about 4" 6" was just walking along and seen a fish roll ,.and it turned out ok for me ,not a spot that usually holds fish. if your going to fish that area then i would go down by the cemetery..


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Ah yes, much cleaner water than I was fishing in hope to try again tomorrow, with some new / replacement waders. Will let you know how I do again! Will have some eggs for sure and maybe try some shrimp on a the jig! Water levels & clarity are still coming down / up. Things should be good tomorrow. Thanks you posting.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fishchris said:


> Fished the upper rock today ,.when 4 for 5 ,plus 3 sucker,.using eggs and pink jigs,.
> View attachment 229795
> View attachment 229795


Seems very early for suckers. Not a good sign! Crazy winter-again!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Suckers are always in the river in February. The white suckers are first and the red horse arrive in late march early April. I sometimes sucker fish in February if I'm bored and the river is a muddy mess. I have been catching suckers in February for at least 25 years


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I must add that I fish west side tributaries. The east side tribs may get a later run than I'm used to seeing. I shouldn't make generalizations based on just west side tribs.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

I caught a sucker at the V about a month ago


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

There's resident populations of suckers in the rivers all year. And then the big run of fish from the lake in the spring...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The suckers are in fact running now in the V and will until may. They will be extremely easy to catch prespawn if you know where to look. They are fun to target when the river is blown out. Suckers will bite in some seriously muddy water. Today is a much better day for steelhead so far I am 6-9


----------

